# Alan Rickman recites Shakespeare's Sonnet 130



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Here is a treat for all of the ladies.






**swoons** (and I am most definitely NOT a swooner.)

Happy National Poetry Month!


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Love Alan Rickman! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## AnnetteL (Jul 14, 2010)

It takes a genius of an actor to read like that. LOVE Alan Rickman.


----------



## valleycat1 (Mar 15, 2011)

I've been swooning over his voice since Truly Madly Deeply in 1990.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Yet another facet of Alan Rickman...thanks for sharing.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

What a voice... :fans self:


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2011)

Alan Rickman is great. No one else could make a long string of insults sounds better.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> Alan Rickman is great. No one else could make a long string of insults sounds better.


But it's not quite a string of insults. Shakespeare is talking about how she is not perfect, yet he loves her beyond compare.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

valleycat1 said:


> I've been swooning over his voice since Truly Madly Deeply in 1990.







He also recites a poem toward the end of that one. As far as I'm concerned, the movie only starts when he comes back.

Have you ever been to Alan Rickman Download Haven? www.britbitsandclips.com All Rickman downloads. My absolute favorite is The Preacher where he gives Jacques Roux's final speech. Twenty minutes of pure Rickman. Bliss.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> He also recites a poem toward the end of that one. As far as I'm concerned, the movie only starts when he comes back.
> 
> Have you ever been to Alan Rickman Download Haven? www.britbitsandclips.com All Rickman downloads. My absolute favorite is The Preacher where he gives Jacques Roux's final speech. Twenty minutes of pure Rickman. Bliss.


Delightful!  I will check out the link you mentioned. Thanks, Margaret.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Hmm... Nice voice but the interpretation is a bit drear.  He does make it sound like a string of insults, I'm afraid. I really don't care for his interpretation.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Woohoo! Thanks for the link. I could listen to that voice all day.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

JRTomlin said:


> Hmm... Nice voice but the interpretation is a bit drear. He does make it sound like a string of insults, I'm afraid. I really don't care for his interpretation.


Oh, you mean there were actual words?


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

I heard this a while ago and I'm still recovering. :thud:

I actually bought him reading Hardy's "The Return of the Native." What's the book about? What book?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

The voice, the hands, the moves. I couldn't find a decent copy of the In Demand Tango on youtube but it's on that download site I posted above. 

Happy to find some Rickmaniacs here.


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

JRTomlin said:


> Hmm... Nice voice but the interpretation is a bit drear. He does make it sound like a string of insults, I'm afraid. I really don't care for his interpretation.


I think I have to disagree. He does make it sound like insults, but I think that's how it was intended. Sort of like: Here are the worst things about you, and I love you all the more because of them.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Coral said:


> I think I have to disagree. He does make it sound like insults, but I think that's how it was intended. Sort of like: Here are the worst things about you, and I love you all the more because of them.


Yes!


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

I think I could listen to him read a phone book. *sigh*

How much do you think he charges to read audiobooks?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Coral said:


> I think I could listen to him read a phone book. *sigh*
> 
> How much do you think he charges to read audiobooks?


Lots.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I love the pictures, too.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

4Katie said:


> I love the pictures, too.


Some of my faves and several I had never seen before.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

*swoon*

To be honest Alan Rickman could probably make me swoon by reading the phone book.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks, Michelle, that was fun. I wish we got QI here.

Has anybody seen Alan in _Rasputin_? He got an Emmy for that performance. I don't watch it very often because I forget to breathe. Very powerful.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Oh, please include me in! I am thrilled to find this cabal of AR fans & thank you for the link. I already treasure it!

Other great male voices: Richard Burton and Michael Caine especially the voice over reading Graham Greene's words right at the beginning of The Quiet American.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ruth Harris said:


> Oh, please include me in! I am thrilled to find this cabal of AR fans & thank you for the link. I already treasure it!
> 
> Other great male voices: Richard Burton and Michael Caine especially the voice over reading Graham Greene's words right at the beginning of The Quiet American.


My first voice obsession was James Mason. And don't forget Sean Connery.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Margaret: You are right. Sean Connery has a great voice.

Michelle: That clip was hilarious. Thanks.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

What is your favorite AR role? 

I have a hard time picking a fave. I haven't seen them all by any means, but I do have six of his movies and several downloads on my desktop.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

The first time I saw him was as Colonel Brandon in "Sense and Sensibility," which I loved. Then in "Love Actually" and "Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy." Those were good, but then I was floored by him as Mercutio in Royal Shakespeare Company's production of "Romeo and Juliet." He was flawless. 

However, my favorite of his characters is Professor Snape in the Harry Potter series. His introduction to potions class in the first movie is to die for, the way he lingers on the words "ensnare the senses" and then his lip curls up slightly in a pseudo-snarl--awesome. 

How about you?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Karen Wojcik Berner said:


> The first time I saw him was as Colonel Brandon in "Sense and Sensibility," which I loved. Then in "Love Actually" and "Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy." Those were good, but then I was floored by him as Mercutio in Royal Shakespeare Company's production of "Romeo and Juliet." He was flawless.


Ah, yes, Brandon reading to Marianne. <sigh> And Dr. Lazarus ... By Grabthar's Hammer ... I'm going to see if there's a pub ... You broke the ship. You broke the bloody ship.

The only part I've seen of Romeo and Juliet is the sword fight.



> However, my favorite of his characters is Professor Snape in the Harry Potter series. His introduction to potions class in the first movie is to die for, the way he lingers on the words "ensnare the senses" and then his lip curls up slightly in a pseudo-snarl--awesome.
> 
> How about you?


The absolute best part of DH was the five minute shot of him striding up to Malfoy Manor. The way he just glides with his cape flowing <swoon> The scene in HBP I was looking forward to was Snape striding up to the Astronomy Tower to do the dirty deed. The scene I'm not looking forward to his death in DH2.

Why does he have to die in so many movies?

Yes, I love him as Snape and Rasputin, too. And he was fabulous as The Sheriff of Nottingham. But I adore him as Mr. Slope in the Barchester Chronicles. Such a slime but he dominates in his scenes. Actually, I love that whole series. Donald Pleasance, Nigel Hawthorne, Geraldine McEwan. It was AR's breakout role but he held his own with these giants.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> The absolute best part of DH was the five minute shot of him striding up to Malfoy Manor. The way he just glides with his cape flowing <swoon> The scene in HBP I was looking forward to was Snape striding up to the Astronomy Tower to do the dirty deed. The scene I'm not looking forward to his death in DH2.


Yes!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

The Sheriff of Nottingham ... I mean ... Robin Hood: Prince of Thieves is coming on BBCA at 5pm. Not that I don't have the DVD. 

Did you know that Costner cut out a lot of AR's scenes for the theatrical release because AR became the star? He had to put the scenes back for the DVD because the movie wasn't nearly as good without AR.

And the wedding scene was all AR's idea. Brilliant.  

and cancel Christmas!


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

I kept yelling, "MARIAN! YOU'RE RUNNING TOWARDS COSTNER! *RICKMAN IS THE OTHER WAY!!*"


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

MeiLinMiranda said:


> I kept yelling, "MARIAN! YOU'RE RUNNING TOWARDS COSTNER! *RICKMAN IS THE OTHER WAY!!*"


Some women just have no sense at all.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

I forgot about Robin Hood. Does not surprise me about Costner editing AR out. There is no comparison between their acting abilities or screen presence.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I love Alan Rickman. His voice is so totally awesome. He could read the telephone book and I'd be happy listening to it.

Vicki


----------



## SarahBarnard (Jul 28, 2010)

Arkali said:


> What a voice... :fans self:


Mmmmmm..... He could read the phone book and I'd listen....


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

SarahBarnard said:


> Mmmmmm..... He could read the phone book and I'd listen....


Great minds think alike! 

Vicki


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

You, my room, 10:30.

You, 10:45 ... bring a friend.

Everyone talks about his voice, but what about those hands? They are so expressive. And his body language! I think my favorite scene of his is in TMD when he comes back and JS is sitting at the piano crying. When she turns to him, he leans in with his whole body and scoops her up into his arms.

Ooops, excuse me. I have to go write a love scene ... or maybe take a cold shower. Not sure which.


----------



## daringnovelist (Apr 3, 2010)

I've still got to go with my favorite Rickman moment: (On being called an ordinary thief.) "On the contrary, I am an _extraordinary_ thief!"

Camille


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> You, my room, 10:30.
> 
> You, 10:45 ... bring a friend.
> 
> ...


Too funny!


----------

